# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  الف مبروك اخي شمس

## salihmob

كلنا نباارك وندعي لاخي  
شمس الدين فاكتوري 
shaks  
بمناسبه زواجه يوم الجمعه الموافق 19-9   
ربنا يكمل ليك بخير  
ويرزقك بالزريه الصالحه   
الف الف الف مبروك اخي شمس     
وان شاء الله ارفع ليكم صور الفرح

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## yassin55

مبروك حبيبئ الغالئ شمس وتنمنئ ليك بيت مال وعيال واعقبال الئ الباقين وانا منهم 
تحياتئ

----------


## kojyy

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

